# 1st ever Reptile?



## ReptileDude (Sep 6, 2008)

Im Just worndering what was the 1st ever reptile? and what go you into them:flrt:.

Mine was a Adult female Everglades Rat snake.I got into Reptiles cause mi mom Hated em:devil:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

my first ever reptile was a corn snake and aquiring the confidence 8 years ago to handle one it inspired me to go onto bigger and better snakes each time!!:2thumb:
the corn was a normal okeetee so it wasnt anything fantastic but i still loved it: victory:


----------



## Willythegame (Sep 20, 2008)

LOL my first was a big male banana cali king,got him when i was like 10,mum said if i wanted one id have to pay for it myself,so saved up for ages with my like fiver a week pocket money,went out and got one ,she was livid.

He is still here,cant have long left now.


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

Willythegame said:


> LOL my first was a big male banana cali king,got him when i was like 10,mum said if i wanted one id have to pay for it myself,so saved up for ages with my like fiver a week pocket money,went out and got one ,she was livid.
> 
> He is still here,cant have long left now.


 
DONT BE TOO surprised if the snake lives another 10 years or more... 1 of my corn snakes was brought into me at 26 years old 8 years l8r its still alive...
:2thumb:


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Cream and black cali king purely because it looked nicer and seemed more interesting than balls and corns. Soon to be getting a JCP for the same reason.


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

hey my first reptile was a mexican ratsnake but he died 2 weeks after i got him because the person i got him of didnt tell me it was reli old and needed sugery r.i.p sid

but after him i got a royal python and like everyone else i endd up with lotts:2thumb:


----------



## Bebeop1980 (Jul 10, 2008)

Asian Skink, Had bad allergy's to furry animals so bugged the life out my mum and was allowed a reptile.

Went to a local pet store and there he was, could not resist.


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

One of mine was my ball python there was a few LOl she's over 26 now and been with me for 23 years now  
paula x


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

achillies my CWD


folowed by razor three months later


----------



## beefy (Aug 16, 2007)

My first reptile was a slow worm that I caught my self aged 10. first bought reptile was female grey ratsnake who i had for 15 years until she passed. I got in to reps simply because i grew up with my dad who kept tropical fish, so i see it as natural progression


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Molly75 said:


> One of mine was my ball python there was a few LOl she's over 26 now and been with me for 23 years now
> paula x


Thats some achievment!


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

sandmatt said:


> Thats some achievment!


Thankyou  
paula x


----------



## LauraN (Jan 10, 2008)

My first ever reptile was Milli my adult female SHCT leopard gecko. Not sure how old she is as I got her as an adult but she must be around 3 I think.

Got into reptiles as I was fascinated by them as a child and begged my mum and dad for one for ages but they never gave in.

When I left the house to live with my partner we bought our first reptile together, she is our first pet as well and we've never looked back lol.


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

mine was a leo,
watching youtube videos of reptile collections got me in to them!


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

A Plains Garter snake called Smaug for my 12th Birthday. I got my second the next day because my mum though Smaug would be lonely, I came downstairs and was completely freaked out because Smaug had grown an extra head! The extra head was a Chequered Garter snake called Falcor.
Falcor was an icredibly stressed out and shy snake and a problem eater. After months and months of trying different things we eventually tried T-Rex Garter grub and he loved it. 
Smaug on the other hand was very fiesty and an absolute bucket.
I absolutely adored that little snake, he died about 6 or 7 yrs after I got him. Came home and found him lying on his side, I took him out his tank and he died in my hand a few hours later. I was absolutely gutted. Still miss that little guy


----------



## Daz_of_hudds (Oct 24, 2007)

Mine was a normal leo who was awesome, had to sell her on due to my accomidation at the time  I got into them through a friend

My next was my Beardie (sparx) and then I made the mistake of looking at a cali king snake who is awesome :mf_dribble:

Daz:whip:


----------



## InfernalBeast (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine were my 2 Bearded Dragons, I inherited them a year ago when they were a few years old.

Its been great fun looking after and handling them. Ive learnt so much!


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

my first rep was a gecko, at the time i was under the impression it was a california day gecko, never seen one again curious to find out what it was, it was olive green and occasionly went a goldy yellow, second was my cwd, everyone said get a beardy but they were a bit common and everyone had one, now i have 2 because they are too cool not to have!


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Molly75 said:


> Thankyou
> paula x


Any time!


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

A corn snake:lol2:


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

bosc moniter lizard...which lived about two weeks, coz the guy i got it off didnt look after it......RIP Lexy....

then i got me 2 beardies!!

And then a MBKs...and they just keep coming!


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

An Albino leopard gecko CB02, which died earlier this year after a minor op on a cancerous lump...


----------



## Willythegame (Sep 20, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> DONT BE TOO surprised if the snake lives another 10 years or more... 1 of my corn snakes was brought into me at 26 years old 8 years l8r its still alive...
> :2thumb:


 Got the cali 8 1/2 years ago ,really didnt know what age he was,came from the shop i now work in,but they got him from a collecter breaking down his stuff so they could have had him for god knows how long,he was an adult when i got him. Hes a bit different than he used to be slower,calmer feeds a bit less rapidly, coz he was the first he still gets the massive 3 by 3 1/2 viv lol


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

alphakenny1 said:


> my first rep was a gecko, at the time i was under the impression it was a california day gecko, never seen one again curious to find out what it was, it was olive green and occasionly went a goldy yellow, second was my cwd, everyone said get a beardy but they were a bit common and everyone had one, now i have 2 because they are too cool not to have!


Golden gecko maybe? I had a pair of these. Lovely things! Noisey as hell jumping all the tank at night though!


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

I got 2 blue sided garters. I thought they were lovely for the first few days. I quite quickly found that they are very fast, they won't eat pinks and they smell. After 2 months I'd had enough, and traded them for a couple of corn snakes which were far better.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

my first was a leopard gecko, and then it kinda exploded from there


----------



## XFile (Apr 13, 2008)

My first rep. was an adult corn. snake - had been into reps for a number of years but my partner at the time didn't like snakes so I did the dutiful thing and didn't keep any.. we split up last July and since then my collection has grown every few months


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

iguana....nearly 14 years ago, and still going strong, so that has to tell you something:whistling2:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

NBLADE said:


> my first was a leopard gecko, and then it kinda exploded from there


sorry to hear that...rip little lep hehehe


----------



## leopardspot (Aug 4, 2008)

My first snake was a grass snake, caught on our farm when I was a kid, in the mid 70's and still have quite a few around still. My son (nearly 4) caught a 3 footer in the summer, with the help of my dad, in the muck heap. I was never allowed to keep them for more than a couple of day though.

Steve


----------



## hubert_cumberdale (Oct 22, 2008)

green iguana - well technically my mums lol...
ok _my_ very own first rep was a chuckwalla


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

My first ever rep was a Tortoise!! Named Bruce!


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

garter snakes, only ones i could afford at the time, i was 11 i think, and gerald durrells books about his early life and all the animals he had, had a big effect on me. the fascination to look, to understand.

ed



ReptileDude said:


> Im Just worndering what was the 1st ever reptile? and what go you into them:flrt:.
> 
> Mine was a Adult female Everglades Rat snake.I got into Reptiles cause mi mom Hated em:devil:


----------



## aceboidz (Jul 25, 2008)

my first ever reptile was a royal python, i got into reptiles because of my brother and i grew up with them


----------



## Ecologica (Oct 14, 2008)

Mine was a leopard lizard (_Gambelia wislizenii) _got him when i was about 10. I used to go into the local pet shop every saturday and look at what they had and i fell in love with the little guy. I couldn't afford the lizard and a set-up so the guy who owned the shop sorted me out with a second hand viv, all the gear and the lizard for the same price as the lizard (never had a deal like that since!). 

I've always had a fascination with reptiles, amphibians and inverts ever since i can remember so it was a natural progression for me to start keeping them.


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

ex wife


----------



## hubert_cumberdale (Oct 22, 2008)

mark elliott said:


> ex wife


:lol2:


----------



## Shelly24 (Aug 28, 2008)

my first reptile was a normal leopard gecko, she was 6 when i got her, i was 11 and had her for 11 years!


----------

